# Dieses war ein Einmalwobbler... :o)



## Ansgar (6. Juni 2004)

Der Skipper sagte bei der Begruessung noch: U ain't seen nothing yet.... (Du hast noch garnichts gesehen)

Dann: Ein Biss und dann war der neue Lure ein Einmalwobbler.... )
So etwas hatte ich echt noch nicht gesehen... Ist ja nicht gerade ein 3cm Forellenwobbler...

Der Fisch war uebrigends ein Dogtooth Tuna von ca 100 Pfund...
(natuerlich nicht gelandet...)

Habt Ihr so etwas schon mal erlebt?

Beste gruesse & tight lines (und keine Einmalwobbler)
Ansgar


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dieses war ein Einmalwobbler... )*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr so etwas schon mal erlebt?



Das ist wohl schwer zu toppen in der Ostsee. 
Aber nicht schlecht, muß ja ein Hammer Biss gewesen sein.  :a


----------



## wodibo (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dieses war ein Einmalwobbler... )*

Nicht ganz so schlimm hab ich das auf Sri Lanka gesehen. Da hat (laut Fischer) ein Barracuda einen 14 cm Wobbler zerbissen. Der mittlere Drilling und die Schaufel waren weg und es waren ziemliche Löcher im Wobbler.
Hab selber noch einen 24iger rumzuliegen der "nur" 3 Löcher von solchen Zähnen hat. Unglaublich was da so im Waser rumschwimmt. Nur gut das da FKK unerwünscht ist :q
Allerdings ist das Teil auf dem Foto wohl kaum zu toppen!


----------



## Ansgar (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dieses war ein Einmalwobbler... )*

@Meeresangler Schwerin: 
War nicht so schlimm wie der von 60Pfund den ich in der SCHWANZWURZEL gehakt hatte. Der hat in einer Flucht (so etwas nennt man hier "Screaming Run" )) in ca 3 Sekunden die volle 50er Tiagra W bis auf ein paar Windungen leergezogen. So etwas hatte ich auch noch nicht erlebt. Und der Skipper fragte noch 5 Sekunden vorher, ob ich meinen Gimbal anhatte. Und ich sagte noch so ganz laessig: "Why, do you expect some action?" ) 
Und in dem Augenblick gab das aber so eine Action, das war nicht mehr feierlich... )
Also der Drill war mit Abstand das fieseste, was mir bisher fischmaessig jemals passiert ist. 

@wodibo:
ich fand das auch echt nicht mehr so ganz wahr... Da kommt der Wobbler so zurueck, wie als haette man den in den Maishaeksler geschoben, die Drillinge ausgerissen... Da war es wieder dieses "Riesenrochen-Drillgefuehl"...

Also, beste Gruesse & tight lines
Ansgar


----------

